# Leaked Kremlin documents reveal why Russia supported Trump - Putin holds blackmail leverage over him



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-show-putins-plot-to-put-trump-in-white-house

Yesterday was a big news day for gaming, but also for US politics.  Not only do we now have confirmation that Putin has kompromat on Trump, we also know that at least three separate Russian spy agencies were tasked with helping to get him elected.  Essentially, we lived under a foreign agent as president for four years.  Maybe now the Republican party will be a little more careful when vetting their candidates, but more likely they'll just try to sweep this under the rug like everything else that portrays their cult leader in a negative light.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 17, 2021)

Whoa... Isn't that leak a bit late to the party? Let's see...

*it's a public secret that Putin had/still has a private floor on a Trump tower in Moscow
*James Comey describes in his early days he had to talk about Trump about that one juicy gossip : that he (allegedly) paid prostitutes to piss on a bed Obama once slept in, which equally alleged was filmed by the Kremlin. Trump denied the allegations, though Comey noted his behavior was more in line with someone who didn't want to be found out
* one of the Trump books I've read notes that Trump has been in Russia after the the fall of the Iron curtain. It was a time period where the kgb collected and even actively obtained dirt on foreign politicians and business moguls (Trump only being the latter at that time)

Of course Trump 's downright pathetic /submissive behavior regarding Putin (a former kgb agent) speaks more than enough on this. I mean... What kind of moron believes a Russian president over their own intelligence agency?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Maybe now the Republican party will be a little more careful when vetting their candidate




Those leeches would back Putin himself if they thought he had a shot at giving them power.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m shocked, SHOCKED! Well actually not that shocked


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 18, 2021)

That's funny as hell


----------



## SG854 (Jul 18, 2021)

Fake News because it's the reptilian's that are the real puppeteers.


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2021)

I believed this was big news too but since the news broke 2-3 days ago well? nobody seems surprised. No follow up. Nothing's happening. 
There are barely any reactions. I guess this will prompt republicans to dismiss this as "fake news" even though they have no basis to make such a claim.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

should I act surprised?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2021)

Reual said:


> should I act surprised?


Only if you believed any of the conservatives calling this the "Russia hoax."  For everyone else, this was as easy to see coming as the outcome of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------

